
Harvard Thinks It’s Found the Next Einstein – And She’s 23 - dsr12
http://secondnexus.com/technology-and-innovation/23-year-old-einstein/?viewall=true
======
fictionfuture
She looks and sounds impressive; however, another part of me wonders if she is
just getting this press because she's a woman.

~~~
msie
I'm impressed with anyone who has built their own airplane at a young age and
writing quantum physics papers at 23.

